
HMO: Help Me Out - karangoeluw
I just read this [1] post, and I think we can do it at a big scale here at HN.<p>So, if you need any help with a project, a startup, or an idea, just post it here. Mention any details that might be required, and make sure to add contact details!<p>Let&#x27;s see how we can get some good rolling here.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tomcritchlow.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;82380207991&#x2F;let-me-know-how-i-can-help
======
cottonseed
I love the idea for this thread. Contact information in my profile.

Help me out:

I just finished a PhD in math. Before that, I did a bunch of tech startups.
I'm not staying in academia, nor am I looking for a job right away. Here's
some of the things I'm thinking or would like to talk about:

\- I haven't done much hacking in about 7 years. Loosely speaking, I'm looking
to bring my new math/analytical skills to bear while renewing my technical
skills.

\- designing hardware. I've designed an built a few boards, know some Verilog,
etc., but looking to increase my EE knowledge and design capability.

\- building EDA tools, think learning "compilers for hardware".

\- formal proof systems, HoTT, Coq, etc.

\- learning some probability theory (something I never had to learn properly)
with an eye, perhaps, towards finance.

How I can help:

\- Math. I know some. My research is in topology, I'm not sure that would be
of practical use to anyone (unless you're trying to learn topology).

\- deep background in compilers, computer architecture, programming languages
(co-founder of compiler/tools startup, bunch of patents, Fortune 500
acquisition)

\- lots of tech startup experience, but I'm not sure I have anything special
to add beyond what the larger HN community can offer.

~~~
thenomad
A random thought on this - would topology encompass, say, better ways to
unwrap 3D models / project textures onto said models? If so, various 3D /
gamedev people might be interested in talking to you...

~~~
cottonseed
I don't know! Systems where there are rigid notions of angle, distance and
position are generally thought to be geometric, not topological. However,
often a topological viewpoint can be useful even in solving geometric
problems, e.g. circuit autorouting. What are the outstanding problems in
unwrapping 3d models (I have no idea what that is) / texture projection?

~~~
pandamcbonesaw
cottonseed -- do you have a dummy email address at which I can contact you? I
work for a startup that leverages topology for data analysis, and we are
hiring.

~~~
cottonseed
My email is in my profile.

~~~
pandamcbonesaw
Sent you an email!

------
davecolenj
HMO:

I'm a web developer from Mapbox / former White House tech advisor running for
Congress. I released my campaign issues on GitHub:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/03/cole-
platform/](http://www.wired.com/2014/03/cole-platform/)

I need help raising money to compete. Small donations welcome.
[http://coleforcongress.com/contribute](http://coleforcongress.com/contribute)

How I can help:

Happy to share my experience / advice with those interested in working in
politics or government.

Once elected, I'll be a Representative in Congress who has worked in and
understands tech. Here's where I stand on the issues:
[http://coleforcongress.com/issues/technology/](http://coleforcongress.com/issues/technology/)
and a reddit AMA:
www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/20wvx5/im_dave_cole_candidate_for_congress_nj2_a_coder/

dave [at] coleforcongress [dot] com

~~~
gregcohn
OK i looked at your HN post, your splash page, and your home page, and I still
don't know WHERE you're running for congress. Perhaps you could lay out the
basic vitals and your qualifications or platform here?

~~~
davecolenj
New Jersey! The second district. It's most of South Jersey, from the Philly
outer suburbs to Atlantic City, Long Beach Island, and Cape May -- and
everything in between.

Here's my bio, albeit in campaign-speak:
[http://coleforcongress.com/about/](http://coleforcongress.com/about/)

The basics:

\- Worked on '08 Obama campaign as a data analyst and field organizer

\- I moved WhiteHouse.gov to an open source CMS and released code back to the
public

\- Worked with other govt agencies to do the same

\- Helped design and set up the first versions of the We the People petition
platform

\- Worked on the "the good part" of healthcare.gov

\- Early member at Mapbox, helped develop platform and work with clients

\- Running as a Democrat supporting infrastructure investments for improving
schools and wiring rural and non-competitive areas for high-speed (fiber)
internet access

\- Strongly support network neutrality, protecting free and open internet,
taking on patent trolls, ending NSA domestic surveillance and supporting
outside expert oversight, to name a few

Even though this is NJ, it's the US Congress -- votes affect us all.

~~~
gregcohn
Thanks -- understood that the platform is national.

------
snide
email in profile.

HMO:

I'm launching a static site generator that comes with a fully-featured CMS so
that your non-tech friends can edit the site. It allows frontend engineers to
build a custom CMS through a form-builder and then scaffolds templates out of
them.

I'd love to have some general feedback on the concept and what would keep you
from using it. I'm worried that we're targeting too small a segment (frontend
engineers that don't want to touch backend code).

[http://www.webhook.com](http://www.webhook.com) has a video demo, and there
are more in the blog.

How I can help:

I've launched a few businesses before, including a few with decent sized
exits. I can give you some honest feedback on your product as well as your
design. I also do open source design work, recently redoing the theme for
readthedocs. If there's something small you need design help on, feel free to
contact me. Usually I only have a couple hours a week to hack on open-source,
but always looking for engineery projects to spruce up.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Hey! I watched the full video and clicked around your site a bit. I think this
is fantastic. It's just anecdotal, but I've met quite a few people who are far
more comfortable in HTML/CSS than they are in any backend work, so although
this doesn't count as market validation, I don't think you're targeting too
small of a segment.

In fact, I had someone pick my brain just a few days ago because they want to
build a professional-looking site for a friend, and they're comfortable with
HTML and CSS, but they don't understand how Wordpress works.

I did find a few things that I think needs some work though.

You're presenting a commandline interface. _I_ love commandline. I much prefer
a sensible CLI to even the best graphical interfaces. But your target market?
I'm not sure they'll like that nearly as much. If they were comfortable with
CLI, they'd be probably be comfortable enough to find their way around a
server. Is there any way you can manage testing & deployment without the CLI?

On your site, you advertise the virtues of a static site as being fast. But,
in the video, images are loading slowly on your demo page. It really stood out
to me. You might consider having the page's images already in your browser
cache when you load the demo page.

And the video -- the video is really a bit rough. You're clicking around _way_
too fast in the video. I had trouble keeping up with what you were doing. The
page template you're using in the video isn't sexy at all, so that makes it
less attractive to designers. Having some kind of default page template along
the lines of what you'd find for Wordpress would probably be good.

The video was also too specific. You went into some detail on embedding
podcasts or Soundcloud stuff, but didn't really explain any of the rest of the
interface. In your intro video, I don't necessarily need to know step-by-step
how to embed a podcast, I maybe only need to know that it's possible. At the
end of the video, I still felt like I had no idea what Webhook could do, which
sucks because although I'm not your target market, I probably know 6 people
who are. Along the same lines, there were a number of typos and miscapitalized
things in the video, and some of the dialog was a bit hokey (like when you
remembered that you actually had to go into chat to invite a participant).
This adds to the "rushed" feeling in the video.

And the thing is, it looks like you've got a really polished product! Then you
have the video, which makes it feel a lot less professional.

Also, it seems like you could tap a secondary market, by hosting a template
shop on your site and taking a cut from sales of the templates. Just because
someone's comfortable with HTML & CSS doesn't necessarily mean that they want
to start from scratch. With the explosion in popularity of things like
Bootstrap, I think there's pretty good evidence that people are avoiding that
as much as possible.

~~~
snide
Thank you for the comment. The good news is I feel the same way about the CLI
and the video. The video is temporary as we work towards a proper launch. For
now there's a few dozen guinea pigs helping us polish the functionality. The
CLI will take a little longer as our small three-man team is stretched a bit.
Maybe in a few months.

Also agree about the theming. The nice part at least is that theming in theory
is very easy. Themes are just git repos that are downloaded and installed
through the browser and unpacked via a websocket. I think you're right though
that we need a few solid, well-designed themes there in the beginning though.
It'll likely be my primary concern over the next month now that the product is
finishing up. Although opening a store might be a good way to go, I'm thinking
we'll likely just try and partner with one of the many buy-a-theme sites out
there and simply let them continue serving that niche.

Part of the fun of startups though. Trying to octopus your way through a
launch, building every little bit.

Again, thanks for the comment.

~~~
notduncansmith
You might find this helpful with creating a GUI:
[http://appjs.com/](http://appjs.com/)

With Webhook being Node (I'm guessing based on the distribution via npm?),
you'll feel right at home. As a Node guy myself, I found it immensely valuable
when I was building a toy desktop app.

Great job with this by the way. I started on a similar project a few months
ago (fell by the wayside), and it makes me really happy to see someone execute
it, especially this well. Keep it up!

------
basicallydan
Alright then let's see how this goes :)

Email: dan [at] danhough.com

## Help me out

1\. I want to open up a co-working space in London, or possibly elsewhere in
the UK. Idea is pretty fully-formed but I'm missing a few pieces to the
puzzle. Anybody experienced in this?

2\. I'm releasing my first non-free iPhone app pretty soon, marketing advice
would be super useful. It's meant for London Pub Crawls.

## Let me know if I can help

1\. JavaScript & iOS dev advice for newbies

2\. Help with honing ideas esp. when it comes to maps & collaboration

3\. I can play the guitar & sing pretty well [0]

Currently in Chamonix, back in London in May.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmDXpLbi2w0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmDXpLbi2w0)

~~~
stevejalim
Slightly off-topic, but I've just written 10 mins of JS soundtracked by your
busking. Cheers! :o)

More on-topic, have you contacted [http://theskiff.org/](http://theskiff.org/)
to see if they can help you fill any gaps?

~~~
basicallydan
Haha awesome! 10 minutes, I'm glad you lasted that long :) I hope it's the
best JS you've ever written :P

I haven't contacted them, no. I've been meaning to go to Brighton though as I
hear the tech scene down there is actually very interesting indeed. Thanks for
the link, I'll get in touch!

~~~
stevejalim
Actually, I listened well past 10mins, but then the Oasis cover triggered a
previous-life flashback and I had to stop :o)

FWIW, I work out of a coworking space at [http://wyche.in](http://wyche.in),
out here in The Shire. Ping me an email (in profile) if you'd like me to intro
you to the boss here, in case that's helpful.

~~~
auxbuss
Well that's a discovery. I'm in Ledbury and had no idea that little oasis
existed. I'll drop you an email, and hopefully we can meetup in the next week
for a chat over a coffee/beer.

~~~
vertex-four
Woah. I'm in Ledbury for a few months as well. Really funny seeing other
people from around here on HN!

~~~
stevejalim
vertex-four hit me up on Twitter sometime: @stevejalim

------
codezero
Help Me Out: I left academia to come to Silicon Valley into a non-technical
role, but I want to get back into technical work.

The help I need is mainly in how I should market myself to prospective
employers.

I have a technical background, mainly in support and quality assurance, but
I'd like to get my hands more dirty with a full software engineering role.

I need some guidance with deciding what to focus on when preparing for
interviews, what kinds of projects to work on in my free time, and what kinds
of positions I should be looking for that will be willing to interview/hire
someone who hasn't had a software engineering role despite being a bit older.

My older resume: [http://jclo.co/john-resume.pdf](http://jclo.co/john-
resume.pdf) Github and LinkedIn, as well as contact email are in profile.

Help You Out: I am pretty good at finding bugs, testing software, and writing.
I can proof read documentation, resumes, cover letters, or any other text
written in English, or close to English. I'm not judgmental about the
idiosyncrasies non-native writers/speakers have, and I am happy to point out
that they speak/write English better than I speak/write any other language,
but I'm also happy to identify and correct those idiosyncrasies if you want.

From working at Quora, I have some good insights about how startups scale
their infrastructure (I also helped to write a long polling back-end in Go for
an "off road" project), and I can offer some minor insights.

~~~
notduncansmith
My experience with most hiring processes is that you should learn about
classic CS stuff (data structures, algorithms, Big O, etc). Unfortunately, my
experience is also that these things are not of much use during day-to-day web
development.

If you want some help with brushing up on actual web dev skills, email me:
hello at duncanmsmith.com. I'd be happy to do a Skype/Google Hangout/phone
call sometime this week, and point you to some great resources that helped me
a lot when I was first getting started. I can also help you compile a list of
topics to research so you can build your knowledge base (the body of knowledge
required to sound smart in a room full of web devs is INSANE).

------
streptomycin
I made a basketball management simulation video game: [http://basketball-
gm.com/](http://basketball-gm.com/)

My original motivation was for fun and learning, but now I have several
hundred people playing every day (average 1 hr each) and it's making
$600/month in ads.

Problem is, I don't know how to take it to the next level. I think my main
issues are no marketing knowledge and a complete lack of connections in the
video game and sports industries. I think this could be much bigger if I could
somehow overcome those deficits.

Longer version of this post: [http://basketball-
gm.com/pitch](http://basketball-gm.com/pitch)

Email me if you're interested in what I'm doing: jdscheff@gmail.com

~~~
samstave
" __ _Running a basketball team requires you to make touch decisions._ __

Do you mean __ _TOUGH_ __decisions?

~~~
notduncansmith
I actually really like the phrase "touch decision", as an alternative to "snap
decision".

------
eswat
Contact info in Profile.

Help Me Out

If you happen to live in Ottawa or Toronto, I’m trying to downsize some of my
possessions, by trading them for anything really (Canadian dollars, Bitcoin,
Dogegoin or a chat over coffee). I’m updating my list –
[http://eswat.ca/dpac/](http://eswat.ca/dpac/) – of stuff I want to get rid of
weekly.

Let Me Know How I Can Help

Have or know an open-source, web-related project that could use some UI help?
I can take a look and see what I can contribute.

~~~
felipebueno
Hey, this is great. I'm doing the same thing. A lot of stuff: DVDs, books,
musical instruments, gadgets and stuff. :)

Can I use your design on my site? I already copied it. :P

~~~
eswat
Yup, feel free! It’s actually using the Do What The Fuck You Want To License
;)

[https://github.com/eswat/dpac](https://github.com/eswat/dpac)

------
dserban
How I can help: I'm a Haskell developer and I'm willing to develop moderately-
sized applications for you in my spare time.

What I need: I would like some personal branding advice (coaching) from
someone who is good at it. I've been reading online resources about the topic
but it's not enough.

~~~
notduncansmith
I'd be happy to help out, feel free to get in touch!

Email: hello at duncanmsmith.com

Skype: notduncansmith

------
crawfordcomeaux
HMO:

I've got ADHD something fierce and, even when medicated, it takes me a long
time to organize my thoughts in a way for others to understand. I need to
process my notes for the video linked to below, identify the problems being
discussed, as well as how a hackerspace can solve (or begin to solve) them.
I've tried to get people to help me with this, but every attempt gets
sidetracked by people wanting to debate whether or not the problems are real
or discussing their own ideas for how they should be solved.

I need someone to step out of their head and into mine for a little while
(couple of hours via Google Hangouts?). I'm totally down for discussing the
existential aspects of the problems and any ideas people have as far as how to
address them....but not until I've managed to get my vision organized into
something that makes sense.

Video of that panel is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J45z8aMwl-U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J45z8aMwl-U)
(apologies for the low quality...I'm a coder, not an editor, and this was a
hack job just so that I could rebuild the results of my research, which I no
longer have access to. Also, the video is only 75 mins long, but got doubled
in the conversation process; it's black and silent for the second half)

Email me at crawford.comeaux@gmail.com if able/willing.

Here's the photo album of my notes, which I'm typing up right now:
[https://www.facebook.com/crawford.comeaux/media_set?set=a.10...](https://www.facebook.com/crawford.comeaux/media_set?set=a.10100892872134360.1073741827.47901850&type=3)

The beginnings of a mind map based on my notes:
[http://www.mindmeister.com/397541621](http://www.mindmeister.com/397541621)

Background on the project:

I'm trying to start a hackerspace in Lafayette, LA with the goals of designing
the space & defining the culture I want to cultivate in it so as to meet as
many needs of the underserved creative community as possible. A few years ago,
I researched innovation ecosystems, what they need to develop a startup
culture, and what Lafayette does or doesn't have. A few weeks after wrapping
up that research, an event took place with a panel discussion that identified
needs/challenges facing the artistic community in town; they were exactly the
same as the needs I'd identified for us to (hopefully) begin producing more
than just a few startups a year.

~~~
codezero
I have pretty bad ADD, but I guess I'm lucky that my medication helps a lot.

I'll try to set aside some time to watch this video and take some notes. It
may take a while but I'll ping you if I manage not to get distracted in the
process :)

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
I tend to have much greater success in accomplishing tasks if there's a
collaborative way to do them with someone else.

I'm currently tethering my laptop to my phone, so this may not work, but I'll
try setting up a Google Hangout On Air with the YouTube plugin for
simultaneous viewing in a few mins.

------
dzink
In the spirit of this thread, here are some more public projects from HNers on
DoerHub:

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/bluetooth-
sensor](http://www.doerhub.com/for/bluetooth-sensor) (arduino research)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/theodinproject](http://www.doerhub.com/for/theodinproject)
(tech ed)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/lumihealth](http://www.doerhub.com/for/lumihealth)
(health insurance)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/robopaint](http://www.doerhub.com/for/robopaint)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/coincashcard](http://www.doerhub.com/for/coincashcard)
(bitcoin)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/crowdfunding](http://www.doerhub.com/for/crowdfunding)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/synaptor](http://www.doerhub.com/for/synaptor)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/you3dit](http://www.doerhub.com/for/you3dit) (3D
printing)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/www-roomva-com](http://www.doerhub.com/for/www-
roomva-com) (latam hotel app)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/stemfunder](http://www.doerhub.com/for/stemfunder)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/surgery-boards-
app](http://www.doerhub.com/for/surgery-boards-app) (surgery ed app - in beta)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/securityfirst](http://www.doerhub.com/for/securityfirst)
(human rights)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/vizhack](http://www.doerhub.com/for/vizhack)
(visualisations)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/pilgrimr](http://www.doerhub.com/for/pilgrimr)
(beta testing)

------
bambax
It would be cool if this was a website (or maybe simply a subreddit?) instead
of an HN thread which will disappear in a few hours...

~~~
dzink
As mentioned in the previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7572911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7572911)
(direct link: [http://www.doerhub.com](http://www.doerhub.com) )

------
pmiller2
Email in profile.

HMO: I'm a Bay Area software engineer, but my resume doesn't get me interviews
the way it should. Neither does my LinkedIn attract much attention. Since I am
currently looking for a job, this is a bit of a problem. :-)

So, I'd like some help polishing my profile and resume, bettering my online
presence, pointers to _good_ recruiters, and also any high payoff networking
tips.

What I have to offer:

* I studied math in graduate school, so I can help you with a variety of topics from calculus/linear algebra up to graph theory, abstract algebra, and category theory.

* I'm a decent writer, editor, and proofreader.

* I can give you feedback on your startup idea, web site, or iPhone app.

------
findwork
I'm building an invite-only jobs mailing list that is similar to the monthly
"Who is hiring" on HN, except that it is available privately and accessible
all the time (to members only).

I haven't advertised this anywhere except HN, because (as I have witnessed
companies saying) they find top candidates on HN mostly. This is why I am
specifically targeting HN users only.

So if you are a company hiring manager, looking for a job or just an
individual that likes seeing job offers (you don't actively have to be
searching), then you can Help Me Out by validating my idea here:

[https://www.surveymoz.com/s/109791NPJFT](https://www.surveymoz.com/s/109791NPJFT)

I will continue marketing my idea on HN only until there comes a point where
growth through invites/referrals outstrips marketing here.

I know you guys love the "Who is hiring" as much as I do, so go on, signup :-)

 __Edit:

I forgot to mention...

Help You Out:

If you need somebody for general entrepreneurship advice, need a beta tester
for a cool product, need an outside idea for growth marketing, need a Python
programmer, need someone who understands finance or would just like to talk to
someone about any ideas you have, then I am available and willing to assist.

"You can only gain as much as you are willing to give", so please do let me
Help You Out.

------
Permit
Myself and a friend are working on a code visualization tool in the spirit of
the original Code Bubbles
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1181742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1181742))

It's called Code Connect ([http://codeconnect.io](http://codeconnect.io)) and
you can see our prototype demo at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuQ8NJOypqs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuQ8NJOypqs)

We're currently working on Visual Studio, but I'd like feedback on other IDEs
and editors you guys think would be extensible in a similar manner. Would this
behavior even be possible to accomplish in Eclipse, IntelliJ, SublimeText,
Atom.io, etc?

We're also looking for beta testers and people interested in giving us
feedback on the idea. You can subscribe for updates on our beta's release at
[http://codeconnect.io](http://codeconnect.io) or reach out to me directly via
josh@codeconnect.io or on twitter at
[http://twitter.com/GetCodeConnect](http://twitter.com/GetCodeConnect)

~~~
donut2d
This is really, really cool. I'd love to see this in SublimeText but I doubt
that it would be able to work as well as it does with Visual Studio.

------
dsk139
Contact info in profile

Help me out: Need to find educators (who happen to know how to code) - My co-
founder and I run a 1-to-1 mentorship program turning people into software
developers (heavy emphasis on JS + frameworks) need help finding more
instructors. We're looking for people passionate about education/love to teach
who happen to know how to code.

How I can help: 1) Learn to Program Advice - Was a middle school teacher
turned software engineer so I can help people get started on their programming
track over a Google hangout consultation (won't sell you anything, just
advice) 2) Business Idea Discussion - Love helping out any entrepreneurs talk
about their business ideas/models, we bootstrapped ourselves, worked only
part-time, and made revenue from day 1 3) High touch sales - All our sales are
high touch sales $5-10k++ if you're trying to do high touch sales I can
definitely share pointers/advice

~~~
findwork
Perhaps you should look for highschool educators that have taught basic
programming in school.

Are you teaching remotely?

------
japesinator
HMO: I'm designing and running a STEM curriculum for a local Boy Scout camp.
We'll have more than 1000 11-17-year-olds come through to do merit badges and
"Open STEM" which is basically relatively unstructured exploration of STEM
related stuff (see: building catapults, model aircraft, what-if.xkcd.com style
questions). We don't have a huge budget, but there's a small fund for needs.

I would appreciate:

\- Advice on what to cover/the kinds of activities to put on

\- Resources for cool cheap/free science-y things to give out/use

\- Cool demos/graphics that explain difficult concepts (think
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Diffie-
Hellman_Key_Exchan...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Diffie-
Hellman_Key_Exchange.svg))

\- What you wish you had seen as a kid in STEM education

\- General advice on teaching science/math/technology to people without much
background in the middle of the woods

Thanks!

jp [dot] smith [at] wq23 [dot] org

~~~
csense
Jeremy Kun's basic graph theory lecture [1].

[1] [http://jeremykun.com/2011/06/26/teaching-mathematics-
graph-t...](http://jeremykun.com/2011/06/26/teaching-mathematics-graph-
theory/)

------
sreya
This should become at category up there next to "jobs" "submit" etc

~~~
logn
I think that the WhoIsHiring account should just automatically post this. It's
basically for everything that doesn't fit in the monthly Who's Hiring of
Freelancer threads. Btw, this thread is fascinating. It's a great way to check
the pulse of the HN crowd and a more informal way for people to "Show HN:".

~~~
dang
I agree that the thread is fascinating. Your suggestion is a good one, since
whoishiring already does this and is the only account allowed to.

Not on the first of the month, though—too crowded. Perhaps the second Friday
of each month, since that's what today is. :)

------
guimobob
I'm a junior developer at a networking company (currently going to university,
but I will be done in about 10 years).

I want to improve myself. I am working on the Linux kernel but I have no idea
how to get better at it, nor at networking. If anyone can point me to some
(advanced?) topic related to networking or Linux, that would really help me.

I have done my own small version of tcpdump but I still behind behind other
developer.

If anyone have any good resources about these subjects, I would really
appreciate:

\- How to write English (non-native language)

\- Program well in c in userspare (Currently reading 'The Linux Programming
Interface')

\- (Advanced?) topic about networking (everything from Cisco routers to
network security)

\- Linux kernel networking programming

\- Embedded development (I don't even know where to start that one...)

Also, as a second request, can anyone point how to simulate a network
(simulate a small internet) using visualization (qemu and the like)?

~~~
olalonde
> How to write English (non-native language)

I suggest writing a blog in English. Practice is probably the best way to
learn. There is also
[http://english.stackexchange.com](http://english.stackexchange.com) if you
have specific questions.

> Program well in c in userspare (Currently reading 'The Linux Programming
> Interface')

In my experience, reading other people's code is the best way to get better at
a language. I don't have much experience with C but I guess there are a few
projects that would be interesting to read here:
[https://github.com/search?o=desc&q=language%3A%22c%22&ref=si...](https://github.com/search?o=desc&q=language%3A%22c%22&ref=simplesearch&s=stars&type=Repositories)

Relevant links: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/925754/resources-for-
lear...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/925754/resources-for-learning-c-
program-design), [http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Code-Leading-Programmers-
Pra...](http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Code-Leading-Programmers-
Practice/dp/0596510047)

> Embedded development (I don't even know where to start that one...)

I am currently learning embedded development (maybe we could help each
other?).

~~~
guimobob
> I am currently learning embedded development (maybe we could help each
> other?).

I would love to!

And thanks for the links, I will try/read them.

------
Justen
I've been working on a website for almost 2 years (on&off). I'm right there at
the final push to get it live, but I think I'm just a little burnt out from
it. One of the things I'm struggling with is the pricing model I want to use.
I'm trying to find that balance of a simple pricing scheme that scales well.
My site was made to run leagues & tourneys, and I'm a single founder. If
anyone would like to talk with me on my business model ideas, my email is in
my profile or just leave a way to contact you here and I will!

:edit: I wanted to add that I believe I want a dynamic pricing scheme like
Heroku's where they have a slider for how many dynos you want. The problem I
run into is that I have a couple metrics that I can charge for, I just don't
know how to meld them together.

~~~
michaelmartin
I don't know your specific metrics, but one way to consider it is to forget
about money for a minute. If you were to use one of those metrics to judge how
successful your users were, which would it be?

Intercom.io is a brilliant example of this. They could have priced a million
different ways, but they chose to charge by active users on their customer's
apps. Now I don't even care about the price, I'll be happy to be doing so well
each time I go up one of their price bands!

"We think getting your whole team on Intercom is a good thing. And we think
talking to your customers is a good thing too. So we won’t tax you for either.
We charge you more as your user base grows. Our interests are aligned."

------
olalonde
I am working on an electronic product (a kind of smart card) but have very
little expertise with electronics.

So far, I've been trying to outsource the electronic design as much as
possible in order to focus on the firmware. Even then, I am starting to reach
a limit.

I'd like to get in touch with someone who would know how to program something
useful on a random micro-controller given the micro-controller's data sheet
and a circuit diagram. Or someone who understands weird terms like "ISO/IEC
14443" or "JTAG".

How I can help: I have years of experience as a full stack web developer and
have a very good grasp of Javascript, Node.js and web standards. I can also
remunerate if you feel I'm taking too much of your time.

Help me out!

~~~
cottonseed
If you're looking for patent advice, I would talk to a patent lawyer. If you
can work with someone in New York, I can recommend someone.

~~~
olalonde
Hey, I just modified my comment because the patent part is probably not that
important (it would just help me sleep better at night knowing that no one
will file a patent while I'm developing the product and sue me when I'm ready
to ship). I cannot physically go to New York but if that lawyer can work with
me by email/phone, I'd love to hear the recommendation.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You could do a defensive publication. Any publication which discloses the
invention prior to the priority date invalidates a patent. This works in the
USA too now they have got on the "first to file" band-wagon. The priority date
is the date when the relevant disclosure was sent to the patent office;
usually that's the application date, the date you sent it to the USPTO [or
other office, WIPO, EPO, wherever] but it can sometimes be an earlier date.

So defensive publication is a provable publishing of material that discloses
the invention in sufficient detail that the notional skilled worker in the
relevant field could reproduce the invention. Once published a subsequent
patent application for that invention would fail to be novel or inventive.
That doesn't mean no one will apply, nor even that such an application
wouldn't be granted, just that prior publication of the invention is an
absolute defence.

Of course you'd want to be sure whether the invention is already patented
before you try to exploit it commercially.

------
dynofuz
I'd like a partner for my startup hedge fund that uses machine learning and
nlp. If you have experience with those check out dynofuz.com or @dynofuz. You
can also email me with ricky at that domain.

~~~
asselinpaul
Nice project, I remember seeing this before.

Small UX issue, on the input field for email addresses, the text isn't a
placeholder (doesn't disappear when you start typing).

------
Madsn
HMO/HYO (e-mail in profile)

Short version:

Looking for mentor/peers interested in working on hobby projects in a wide
range of programming languages/frameworks - main goal here is to reach a level
of decent developer efficiency in many different technologies.

I don't mind if I'm contributing in some way to a startup without being paid,
or an open source project, assuming of course the work is educational for me.
It's a balance, if I am getting a lot of good mentoring, I wouldn't mind doing
some tedious tasks every now and then (documentation etc), because overall I
am likely learning more than I would on my own.

Details / longer version:

I'm a software engineer, based in Denmark (Aarhus), completed university
roughly a year ago. I don't get to do much actual coding in my job (the coding
itself is mostly outsourced), and the little coding I do for work is Java. In
my free time I enjoy working on hobby projects or thinking up projects I would
like to do - my backlog of project ideas is quite long :). Lately I've gotten
to a point where I start actually finishing my projects, where previously I
would move on to the next thing before getting far. Projects so far have been
nothing with any monetary value, strictly for fun/learning.

The problem is I feel like I'm missing out on a lot of valuable experience,
motivation and fun by doing these things alone. I'm not looking for somebody
to help me with MY projects, I'm looking for some person or group who I can
share my progress with and follow their projects, possibly joining up to work
on the same project if interests collide on something.

Topics I'm interested in learning more about ( _italic_ = no practical
experience with language/platform yet):

\- Functional programming languages (especially Clojure, Erlang and _Haskell_
at the moment)

\- Web frameworks (django, rails, grails and similar frameworks for other
languages)

\- Mobile development (Android, maybe _Tizen_ \- not iOS)

\- Non-relational DBMS's ( _Cassandra_ , _Riak_ , Mongo, Couch etc)

\- Designing architecture for high-availability / scalability

------
rpicard
I worked with a dozen startups to put together the Startup Sticker Pack:
[http://startupstickerpack.com/](http://startupstickerpack.com/)

A dozen stickers from cool companies for $5. I'd love to hear from people
about why they would / wouldn't want to buy one. It's not quite selling as
well as I'd hoped.

I'd also like to hear from startups / groups who might be interested in buying
one for each member of their team.

You can email me at mail+hmo@robert.io (+hmo is to track if any spam comes
from posting it here).

~~~
auxbuss
Great idea :-)

A couple of observations:

I'm a non-USian, and while it looks like you ship worldwide for 5 USD, it's
not crystal clear. Be good to make it so.

Also, I'm a Brit -- we're very polite ;-) -- so 5 USD including postage feels
like I'm taking food off your table. I think most non-USians would be happy to
pay an extra couple of bucks. Just a thought. Or maybe go down the middle and
say, 5 USD + 1 USD shipping worldwide.

(Here's my thinking: Hmm. 5 USD. Seems cheap. What if it doesn't really
include shipping. Hmm. Don't really want to get into that discussion. Move
on.)

Also, while you have some great start-ups in their -- \o/ Buffer --
personally, I'd be in the market for cool tech. I see you have Firebase, which
is awesome, but my current faves would include redis, jruby (new logo
recently), and a few others.

It would increase your workload, but of you could let a customer pick, say,
twelve from 20 or 30, mixed start-ups and tech, that would be great.

Okay, I'm rambling. Good luck with it.

~~~
rpicard
Thanks for the feedback. I've clarified the text to show that it's free
shipping worldwide. I like the idea of letting the customer pick from a list.
I'm not entirely sure how much I'll pursue this beyond the first batch, but
I'll keep that idea in mind if I do another round.

Thanks again for the suggestions!

------
ishener
HMO:

I just can't seem to solve this bug, no matter how hard I try... It's in my
side project: [http://www.hashworld.co/](http://www.hashworld.co/) it's
written in Java under App Engine. If you want to give a try, send me an email
at hmo@hashworld.co and I'll send you details.

How I can help:

I'd love to help out in interesting problems, especially relating to scaling
and making sites always live.

------
joshdance
HMO - Kickstarter advice. I'm helping my mad scientist inventor friend launch
his Kickstarter. He has created an amazing water flight machine (think
Flyboard-ish) and is launching the Kickstarter in 2 months and asked me to
help with running the technical side of the campaign. Do you have: 1\. Advice?
Who to talk to, what to do, what to avoid? 2\. Connections? Writers, bloggers,
outdoor enthusiasts.

~~~
emhart
I'd be happy to put some stuff in an email for you. For reference, I ran one
of the largest early successes that unfortunately turned into an ongoing
trainwreck. I'm actually still bullish on crowd-funding, but there are
definitely some things worth sharing from the experience. Email is in my
profile.

~~~
avalaunch
That sounds like it would make a great blog post (or 2). Would you consider
posting about your experience somewhere?

~~~
emhart
Sorry for the delayed reply, I've been on the road. Unfortunately, as it is an
ongoing situation, I'm waiting until every backer receives their items before
talking publicly about the experience/lessons learned. Maybe I'll post it up
on hn when the time comes, though.

------
osmosissupport
Looking for feedback (ideally blog post reviews) of a product I own/maintain
in my free time. It helps with product initiation, i.e. project start up
questionnaires and proposals.

[https://www.getosmosis.com](https://www.getosmosis.com)

I'm willing to give out free accounts to people who write reviews, if it's the
type of product you'd use.

Email support@getosmosis.com if interested.

------
checker659
HMO - Need a business contact at Wacom

If you know anyone at Wacom (the awesome tablet manufacturer), please help me
get in touch with the said person. I've created a software that I'd like Wacom
to bundle with their osx drivers. I think the software would help a lot of
Wacom users.

Here's a screen-grab of the app : [http://d.pr/i/4yG6](http://d.pr/i/4yG6)

Thanks!

------
taylorbuley
I'm a trained journalist and would be happy for anyone to bounce media-related
ideas off me. Easy to find on the Web.

~~~
brandonhsiao
Would love to ask you a couple questions about the press if you have the time.
Can't find your email online, but mine's bh@brandonhsiao.com.

------
lettergram
I am building a lightweight ebook reader (currently ~32kB compiled) that will
be used to gather statistics on how people read books, magazines, etc.

The idea being, if we know how people read we can help people learn better.
Obviously, there are other uses such as improving reading speeds,
comprehension, and more. Further, we can potentially learn how structuring of
sentences can effect peoples interest and learning as well.

Github:
[https://github.com/lettergram/basicbookreader](https://github.com/lettergram/basicbookreader)

Email: austin at agw.io

Currently, I need help with cleaning up the project, and enabling Epubs, PDFs,
and HTML files to be read.

Future goals: make it compatible with android and iOS, set up a central
location of the data, improve statistics functions. The current version on
github does not have any statistics, I'll update later with a fully working
version of statistics.

~~~
j_s
No doubt the data geeks at Amazon love sifting though their Kindle analytics;
nice to see an open initiative.

Perhaps some effort should be put into reverse-engineering Kindle data similar
to how the Apple device databases were reverse engineered?
[http://www.crypticbit.com/zen/products/iphoneanalyzer](http://www.crypticbit.com/zen/products/iphoneanalyzer)

------
jtreminio
HMO: I've got a FOSS[0] that presents a simple, easy to use GUI for developers
to help them create Vagrant/Puppet manifests for local development, and for
deploying to hosts like DigitalOcean, Rackspace, AWS.

It's mostly me doing the development, and it seems to be fairly popular.
However, I need help with several things!

I need a proper release process. Right now I'm just developing locally,
pushing to git then pulling on prod. I want to implement Puppet tests to make
sure everything jives.

I need a process to create random VMs using different configuration
combinations, to make sure all my options are ok.

I also want to add support for more languages, as I currently have for PHP.
Python, Ruby, Node are on my to-do but not really sure how to properly set
those languages up!

Contact me on

Skype - jtreminio twitter - @juantreminio email - jtreminio@gmail.com

[0] [https://puphpet.com](https://puphpet.com)

------
cj
Interested in localizing your website?

I'm working on a localization library / SaaS called Localize.js
([https://localizejs.com](https://localizejs.com)). It's a new way to localize
websites that's _much_ easier to implement than traditional localization
techniques.

It works by automatically detecting and translating text on on the client-
side, and allows you to order translations (machine or human) via the web
interface.

The library is stable and is working well so far. It's currently used in
production serving millions of pageviews on
[https://www.verbling.com/classes](https://www.verbling.com/classes) (to demo,
select a language in the dropdown on the bottom left).

I'd love your feedback or thoughts on the approach. If you'd like a free
account, shoot me an email! brandon@localizejs.com

------
JohnHaugeland
I'm making a low-configuration webserver for Erlang. You can one-liner a
server from the REPL.

I would love it if someone pitched in some help getting HTTPS working, or any
other stuff they felt like.

[https://github.com/StoneCypher/htstub/](https://github.com/StoneCypher/htstub/)

------
abemassry
== Help Me Out: Try out [https://wsend.net](https://wsend.net)

wsend.net is an easy way to send files from the command line. Trying to figure
out how to get more people using it. Tell your friends about it / Tweet it out

== I Can Help:

* Someone to talk to

* node.js, Python, PHP, MySQL advice.

* A ride / drink / hangout in the NJ area.

a-at-abemassry.com

~~~
tg3
What's the main reason I would need to send files from the command line?

If this is for person-to-person sharing, the person on the receiving end has
to know the url that I sent it to - how is that normally accomplished? Usually
the way that I send files to people is the same way that I would communicate
to them that I have sent files, e.g. HipChat, email.

------
TamDenholm
HMO with marketing

I know very little about marketing both online and offline, i've had some
ideas but really have no knowledge on whether its good or not. I'm kinda in an
analysis paralysis state of not knowing if i'm going to piss away all my money
because i dont know what will work.

Email in my HN profile.

~~~
TheRealmccoy
Email sent.

------
sithu
Contact in profile.

How I Can Help: I'm a semi-technical internal medicine physician in fellowship
specializing in cardiology at a large academic institution. I have experience
on the clinical side, taking care of patients, work flows, etc. I have a
masters in epidemiology and biostatistics, and am currently involved with
clinical trials, some animal translational studies, and large database
analysis. Would be happy to talk to anyone with an interest in health care.

HMO: I'm not good with the administrative and infrastructure aspects of
medicine, including billing, HR, ICD/CPT coding, insurance, labs/PACS systems,
etc. Would love to connect with people who have worked in these areas, either
in a startup or established company!

------
mdturnerphys
HMO/HYO: I'm a PhD candidate in experimental physics looking to get some
experience in real-world product development. I have lots of experience
developing and fabricating one-off devices for our research, and I'd like to
bring that background to bear on problems outside my field. I'd be happy to
talk with anyone working on hardware problems. I'm probably not the guy to
talk to about making a polished final product, but if you need a quick and
dirty prototype or are hitting technical problems, I might be able to help.

Contact info is on my website: [http://guavaduck.com](http://guavaduck.com).
I'm in Seattle.

------
arikrak
I created [http://www.Learneroo.com](http://www.Learneroo.com) to teach
programming and more through interactive content and challenges. I'm looking
for more developers to help with:

a) running code online b) creating interactive javascript "explainers" c)
connecting students with tutors or jobs

I'm also interested in joining another startup doing one of these things, and
just created a site for that purpose:
[http://startupmerge.com/](http://startupmerge.com/).

Please contact me at ak[at]learneroo.com to find out more.

I'm also looking to help people learn programming, either Java or Ruby.

~~~
findwork
Do you use Codecademy? I think I may have spoken to you before. I do not
recall, but there was someone who was teaching code online.

------
maxk42
HMO:

I'm building a dating website for kinky folks. I'm hoping to have it ready for
launch at the end of the year.

So pretty much, I need kinky folks! Specifically:

(1) I'd like to find a lawyer to be COO / President.

(2) I'd like to find kinky business owners: we have some freebies to give away
during launch month, so if you want to provide your customers with some extra
goodies let me know!

(3) The site will need some design. Right now we're scraping by with bootstrap
and cider.

(4) If you're a kinky person yourself and you'd like to be kept in the loop
when the site goes live please get in touch!

You can contact me via reddit. Check profile for details.

How I can help: I build and market websites.

~~~
dubcanada
I think you need to give your definition of the word "kinky" before posting
that message ;)

~~~
maxk42
I expect it'll mostly be appreciated by the BDSM community, but it's for
people of all (legal) kinky interests.

------
andrewmb
HMO: Feedback from hardware startups.

I run a meetup and organized a conference to help folks who are working on or
want to found a hw startup. Would love to connect over email with folks
interested in the field and find out what their biggest frustrations are so I
can develop my blog content and offer some more educational and fun events.
First one is here: [http://boot.lvhardware.com](http://boot.lvhardware.com)

Would also be interested in trading hardware work for coding/design skills or
tutoring.

I can help: Hardware design verification, general advice on finding suppliers,
kickstarter strategy, etc.

------
pauljohncleary
I built a small web service/couple of chrome extensions:

\- [http://tab.bz](http://tab.bz)

It has around 15k chrome installs and about 650 registered users (you don't
need to register to use the site, just to keep editing your links)

I need help with:

    
    
      - Design (it's terrible)
    
      - Logo (it hasn't got one)
    
      - Marketing (I've never done any)
    
      - Making more money (it makes just enough to cover hosting)
    

What should I do to take it to the next level? Should I even bother? It's
designed to help people share similar content through one link, hassle free.

Email is in my profile

------
crypt1d
HMO: I'm a Linux/UNIX Engineer with some solid experience in enterprise grade
technologies like clusters (PowerHA), virtualization (PowerVM, KVM, bit of
VMWare), etc. I did a lot of work with IBM tech in general - AIX, Power
systems, Tivoli... Wrote a bit of code, did some scripting and have good
networking know-hows. Enterprise is getting boring, so I'm looking to get
involved into some start up projects. I'd even consider volunteering if the
project is interesting. Feel free to contact me via mail - nikola [at] krzalic
[dot] com

------
kevinflo
I love this idea!

What would be helpful for me is the names of any smaller/independent live
music or event venues in your area that you know of. Venues that would be best
are those that are typically cash-at-the-door or that don't have a good
ticketing system or website. I'm working on a simple ticketing system that
lets venues like these list shows and sell fee-free tickets and I'm just
looking for more beta testers. Send any you know of to contact@showboarder.com
and use the subject line HMO

Thanks!

------
brandonhsiao
Email is bh at <my username> dot com. HMO:

Just launched Rokumo ([http://rokumo.com](http://rokumo.com)), an automated
gift shopping service.

1\. Would like to ask someone questions about it. (Would you use it? What
kinds of gifts would you like to see offered? How do you keep track of gift-
giving? Is it a pain point for you?)

2\. Would love beta testers and feedback.

Let me know how I can help. I'm happy to answer questions, beta test things,
or give programming advice (esp. anything about web development).

~~~
emrgx
This is a cool idea. This isn't really a pain point for me but I immediately
thought of a couple of people in family (aunts) who are very active gift
givers in a large family. I would imagine mother's with small children would
be a target market for you (they tend to have to keep up with a lot
birthdays). But that's just an assumption. With that said, I would suggest
making the site for friendly for non-technical users. I think the "bot"
terminology would lose them.

With that said, I'll bookmark your site and pass it along to people I think
would be your users.

~~~
brandonhsiao
Maybe you're right about the "bot." I was imagining a cute, squeaky little
robot, but hm...

Awesome, thanks very much!

------
emrgx
HMO: I just put up a MVP in a beta test. It's a workflow where you can build a
data interactive with maps, charts and graphs to embed in your website/blog
articles. I put up the workflow and then created a survey at the end to gather
the tester's feedback. Would love some feedback.

[http://thedata.directory/](http://thedata.directory/)

HYO: would happily help anyone out with some beta testing/user feedback.

------
vargas84
HMO:

I built [http://findhn.firebaseapp.com](http://findhn.firebaseapp.com) in an
attempt to help get more people collaborating on stuff on HN. Help me out by
going to the website and adding interests to your HN profile. You'll have to
add contact info to your HN profile in order for this to actually be useful
though.

I would also appreciate general feedback on the site.

HYO:

I'd be happy to give feedback on projects. I can edit copy and be honest.

------
charlemagne
HMO: Know anyone interested in analyzing consumer EEG data? The product I'm
working on is developing a solid dataset:
[http://www.threepound.com](http://www.threepound.com)

How I can help: I'm a former startup data analyst and strategy consultant. I
can give a few hours to help with making sense of the data you're collecting
or think about how to start capturing 3rd party data.

~~~
streptomycin
I can give you a good EEG story, told to me by an engineering professor who
was studying EEG data back in the 70s:

Some researchers set up an EEG hooked up to a computer that could display some
analysis to the user (basically magnitudes of various waves). The idea was to
see if biofeedback (people trying to control their EEG output in realtime)
could lead to any benefits. All they got was positive feedback (no pun
intended): people would tell them how it helped them focus, relax, think
clearly, etc. Then at some point, one of the researchers realized a cable was
unplugged and the values shown to people were just random noise...

------
enterthemist
Hi, I am building a messaging client that is designed to be cross compatible
with all types of messaging (email, sms, xmpp) but more importantly sort /
group the messages in an easy to use way. I could really use some feedback on
the product and website:
[http://raven.enterthemist.com](http://raven.enterthemist.com) you can email
me at my gmail address: ofer dot sadgat.

~~~
650REDHAIR
I signed up! Looking forward to trying it out.

------
nickh
== Help Me Out: With growth/marketing for ShelfLife.net, a social marketplace.

ShelfLife.net makes it easy for collectors of toys, action figures, video
games, etc to buy, sell, and research collectibles, and track their
collections. We've got a solid product built, and trying to figure out how to
grow the userbase significantly.

nick-at-shelflife.net

== I Can Help:

* Startup/entrepreneur mentoring.

* Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB advice.

* Certified parkour instructor.

nick-at-deadorange.com

~~~
findwork
Awesome site. I'll be honest and say I was expecting something a little 1999
with the .net domain (full disclosure :-P).

Would you like to discuss things privately about your current traction?

------
TheRealmccoy
Hello !

How Can I Help

I have more than a decade of sales and distribution experience across diverse
consumer industries. In between I worked as an intra-preneur also and launched
business from scratch.

Since last 4 odd years, have been working on building my own company, but past
2 ventures have failed.

If you need any assistance in sales, distribution or marketing, please let me
know. I would gladly help in whatever way I can.

Email - realmccoy2k2@yahoo.com

Cheers!

------
sixpenrose16
HMO: Need help with Marketing for app that will be launching within two weeks.

Project: [http://NewsCast.io](http://NewsCast.io)

Project: News App that summarizes articles across the web. Status: The app is
done. Website done. I really need help with putting it out there so people are
aware of it and build a presence. I know we can grow this.

I can help with new ventures or partnership.

------
147
HMO:

I'm a Rails web developer and Clojure hacker. I'm looking for remote
freelancing gigs and don't know how to find any clients. Any help there would
be great!

How I Can Help:

In the same vein, I'm looking to build up a github portfolio by contributing
to open source on Github. If you have a project in Ruby or Clojure that you
want to get me up to speed with and want another hand, let me know.

Email in profile.

------
scrumper
HMO:

I am nearing completion on an OSX productivity app aimed at helping busy
project-oriented professionals (e.g. sales people, consultants, portfolio
managers, attorneys) and college students deal with context switching by
giving rapid access to diverse types of related information.

I'd greatly appreciate any of: beta testing, feedback, or advice on marketing.

HYO:

I'm a solid copy-writer and proof reader.

My email is in my profile.

------
rob3139
I'm working on codeschool.org.uk - currently a coding summer school for 16-19
year olds. We'd love to pivot into something more like flatironschool.com or
makersacademy.com - longer courses for adults, getting them to junior dev
level - but don't know how to start recruiting candidates. Anyone have
experience in this area? rob at codeschool.org.uk

Thanks!

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Can't really help but noticed a couple of typos "recommendations,
[sponsorship,] bursaries and sponsorship" (our two main weapons!) and
"available until 15th May 2014, after which the sum[mer] will increase"
(delete parenthesised text).

How you're fitting in all you mention on your personal /about page is beyond
me. I've been considering running a code club at my eldest's school : will be
interested to see your review ([http://www.robpercival.co.uk/tag/code-
club/](http://www.robpercival.co.uk/tag/code-club/)).

------
svetha
HMO: I run an NGO and am looking for a voice biometrics service to use for
caller authentication that can be subscribed to monthly instead of having to
pay a large upfront setup fee or annual fee. Would really appreciate any
ideas. Thanks!

Email in profile.

How I can help: User testing, designing focus groups, help with payment
integration, and general brainstorming.

------
michaelfdeberry
Help me out: I created a website, but I don't really know what to do with it,
or if it's even worth doing anything with it.

[https://www.recruiterator.com/](https://www.recruiterator.com/)

In short the site is like rate my professor for recruiters.

What I can offer.

Web Development, .Net, Java, Android or Windows Phone programming.

------
spitfire
HMO - account recovery industry.

I'm building a service based on machine learning and operations to improve
outbound recovery attempts. From customers experience it works very well.

I know there are people here who are or have been in the industry. Help me out
by getting in touch so I can hone my messaging, product and expand my network.

email in profile.

~~~
olalonde
Meta commenting about down votes is frowned upon on HN. You should probably
remove your "NB" as it could be considered as complaining/baiting and turn
into a self fulfilling prophecy. From the guidelines
([http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)):

    
    
        Resist complaining about being downmodded. It never does any good, and it makes boring reading.
        Please don't bait other users by inviting them to downmod you.
    

Regarding your comment, I don't think I can help but I'd be curious to know
what are "outbound recovery attempts". Is it related to those "postmaster"
emails you get when you try to send an email and it fails to deliver?

~~~
spitfire
NB removed. I suspect I was being down-voted because of the industry.

Outbound recovery attempts refers to calling people up and asking them to pay
their bills in the collections industry.

The first attempt will be a Dunning letter asking you to pay your bill. When
you call in this is an inbound recovery. If they have to call out to you, it's
outbound.

outbound recovery costs serious money. You need to pay for office space,
equipment and an hourly wage to an employee. At the end of that you often see
8-40% recovery rates. My work pushes that number up significantly.

FWIW: There's a huge opportunity for people to bring A/B testing of dunning
letters to the industry. It'll be a huge slog though.

------
anton_gogolev
Nice idea here.

\- Help Me Out

I'm trying to bootstrap a software product (see profile) and would love to get
a marketing advice on how to, well, market the thing.

\- I Can Help With

Anything .NET. Close to 10 years of experience with everything starting from
backend high-performance services to front-end with ASP.NET MVC to APIs and
everything in between.

------
chm
I began work on a project about two months ago. I'm convinced people would pay
for this cryptocurrency-related service.

I'm learning full-stack JS as I go and sometimes I wish I had someone to code
with. One problem I see is how to keep my idea mine while getting help from
others?

~~~
dllthomas
_" One problem I see is how to keep my idea mine while getting help from
others?"_

Generally, don't bother. Focus on executing fast and well. Otherwise, someone
else who _does_ focus on execution will have your idea before you're done and
blow you out of the water - blow everyone else out instead, with whatever
resources you can bring to bear.

------
flagZ
Hi,

I have a opensource project I would like to have off the ground. It's a Web
based chat much like Hipchat and Slack... It is still in early stage and needs
a lot of design work... But anyone that want to get involved is more than
welcome :-)

Http://Github.com/fmarani/tunnelchat

------
simplegeek
HMO: We are a startup in Asia. We are three partners (all groomed at different
startups in MA, US). We provide software development and software testing
(manual, automation) services. We want to generate business from US and
Europe.

We really need help with marketing and sales.

~~~
lalwanivikas
Can you please elaborate a bit? Where in Asia are you located? Please write to
me at lalwani.vikas20@gmail.com if you want someone in India.

------
moron4hire

        ============================
        How I can help your project:
        ============================
    

My friends frequently ask me to revise their writing. I have a very good
command of the English language.

I am also a very good programmer. As a freelance software consultant I work
100% from home on OLAP web applications. If you're stuck on a data design
problem, need someone to riff on for debugging a problem, want help hacking
together an HTML5 demo of some kind, need help reviewing software engineering
job candidates, or want to do a net-based pair programming session or two, I'm
available.

If you're in the Alexandria, VA area, I could even meet in person for any of
this. Also, beers. Beers for project kibitz. That would help me, too. It's
lonely out here.

    
    
        ===========
        My project:
        ===========
    

A few friends and I are developing a web-based tool for writers. We call it
"Just Write, Dammit!"
([https://www.justwritedammit.com](https://www.justwritedammit.com))

It's free, it's open source, it's browser-based, it's responsive, it syncs
your writing to Dropbox or Google Drive. It's still pretty raw, but I think
there is something here that could really make a great project. Our vision is
to build it into a tool that not only works well for writing, but encourages
the user to write more, write better, and write to completion.

    
    
        ====================
        What I think I need:
        ====================
    

Mentorships. An hour or less a week to talk about where I am, where I should
be going.

\- a marketing mentor: I started a Google AdWords campaign _yesterday_ , but
I'm an engineer, not a marketer. I want to learn, but all I'm doing right now
is random shots in the dark.

\- a startup/fundraising mentor: if this is a project that could take off and
find traction, I'd like to run a kickstarter or find some other patronage to
be able to work on it full-time. What you see here is basically three weeks of
part time work. If it were my job, I could make it into something great.

\- a user experience-centric developer or mentor, for building an on-boarding
experience for new users: while part of the experience is that it is a
streamlined tool, there isn't much to help people who aren't my best friends
who can call or email me at any time they want.

My email is in my profile and on the JWD website.

~~~
oddevan
I've starred your JWD project. Always on the lookout for a good writing
program. :)

~~~
moron4hire
Thanks! If you use it, please feel free to post issues on the Github issues
list. Also, I'd be very interested to hear if you have experience with other
writing packages--perhaps Sigil, yWriter, or Scrivener--and what you like
about them.

------
sbashyal
I am a data scientist with 10+ years of experience in Machine Learning. I am
looking for consulting work. Please HMO by introducing me to start-ups looking
to get started with data science. I will do discovery for free for right
clients.

------
vishalzone2002
I am trying to raise some small amount of money for a new website that enables
people to donate money for a cause. its completely non profit. i need help
with doing a crowd funding campaign , video etc. on kickstarter/indigogo

------
adamzerner
HMO - answer questions about your college for my startup:
[http://www.collegeinsideview.com/](http://www.collegeinsideview.com/).

I'd be happy to return the favor! azerner3@gmail.com

------
notduncansmith
# How I Can Help

I have a lot of knowledge in the web space. I specialize in front-end
development, as well as Node.js on the back-end. I work at a web dev shop and
have a lot of experience teaching and mentoring new developers, as well as
resolving interpersonal conflicts. I'm also constantly tweaking my dev
environment (editors, build tools, technologies, etc) and, as a developer,
have a mini-obsession with productivity hacks; so I can help there (not
usually a burning pain but if you need help, hit a brotha up).

I am also a designer (landing pages, UI/UX, IA, branding, and print) and am
happy to help with whatever design-related issues you might have.

Finally, I have experience with online advertising and guerrilla marketing; if
you're having trouble figuring out how to reach your customers (or figuring
out who your customers are) I can help.

# Help Me Out

My idea: I've been thinking lately about building something called Startup
Fantasy League. The idea is to give people a gamified platform for making
pretend investments in startups.

Why (for context): I'd like to get into angel investing later in life (when I
have the financial means) but I don't want to wait until then to start
practicing.

Where I need help: I'm having trouble figuring out exactly how to accelerate
the lifecycle of real world investments into a game-friendly timescale. I
don't want players to have to actually wait 10 years before they see returns.

I'd like to give players a starting fund (say 5m), and then let them "spend"
that capital by selecting from real investments (e.g. "Jason Calacanis
invested $X in Swell Radio").

However, once they've spent their initial capital (which I imagine might
happen somewhat quickly as new players try out the platform and hopefully
enjoy it), I'm not sure how to keep them engaged. I imagine status updates on
companies they've invested in would be nice, but that doesn't give them much
room to interact with the platform. Thus, maybe players should get more
capital whenever their startups are doing well? This isn't a very realistic
model of how investing actually works, of course, so I'm looking for other
options.

I want to keep this as realistic as possible (since ideally I'd like to
practice with it myself) but I do also want it to be fun.

Advice from anyone with game-building or investing experience would be
especially helpful. Thanks guys!

My email is hello at duncanmsmith.com.

~~~
topcat31
Cool idea! A few random ideas and thoughts that may or may not be useful:

1) seems like a perfect complement to something like mattermatrk:
[http://mattermark.com/](http://mattermark.com/) perhaps try reaching out to
those guys? They offer startup tracking so pairing it with this fantasy-
investment style game could work well.

2) learning from fantasy football - perhaps you get people to sign up in
groups and compete against each other with new money being released into the
pool each month/quarter?

3) you could bring people back into the app when the startups they have
invested in get in the news? This would involve building a lightweight RSS-
scraper and some logic but might not be too hard and would add a nice feedback
loop for the product.

4) maybe you let people use (small amounts of) real money to invest in the
startups, and let people buy and sell their investments? Kind of like a second
market platform? this would make it inherently more compelling for people to
stick around but it's almost certainly a lot more work to build...

~~~
notduncansmith
1) I've actually spoken with Mattermark before (not about this), they're
really cool guys and if I get super-serious about this idea then I'll
definitely reach out to them. I'm actually planning on using their API for
part of this (see below).

2) Yknow, believe it or not I didn't actually think too much about this. I
guess I assumed the details would be too different for me to borrow much from
them. I'll definitely give it a look though.

3) Not a bad idea. I would hope to monetize somehow, but a monthly
subscription would have fairly little value if I'm only checking in with them
once every few months.

4) I wish! Chances are any accredited investors would already be using
AngelList for that, and obviously I can't let unaccredited investors make
investments (plus then startups would have to be on board, basically a whole
giant mess).

Thanks a lot for your thoughts!

One thing I'm thinking for the whole "returns" mechanism is to have startups
return a fixed amount per hour/day/week based on their Mattermark score
(basically, how much mindshare momentum they have), similar to how properties
in social games give you a certain amount of currency back every [interval].

I could also consider income: most investors have some sort of regular income
they use for investments, as opposed to purely bootstrapping off of the first
few investments. That could be interesting (perhaps as you level up, by making
sound investments, your income rises?).

------
Vekz
I need some help with public IPV6 networking on ubuntu. I have a pool of
public IPV6 address's that I'm trying to route to private LXC containers and
can not figure out the configuration.

------
Prefinem
You can now push your HMO's here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7579648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7579648)

------
namenotrequired
HYO: link me your startup or project and I'll review it and if you're
interested suggest some growth hacks.

------
wittedhaddock
I'm moving to Boston. I am looking for someone to help me through the ropes. I
have tenacity.

wittedhaddock [at] gmail [dot] com

------
daveloyall
Meta: Shouldn't each of these be posted as an individual thread with a subject
prefix of "HMO: "?

~~~
DonGateley
No, this is just the opposite of that. One click and scroll.

------
archildress
Help me out:

\+ Experience in doing web Analytics analysis

\+ Experience in doing customer service (I already do it in the corporate
world)

Email in profile.

------
nayton
HMO, we always need help, to grow

www.mountary.com/blog/2014/4/11/how-can-i-help

------
taskstrike
HMO:

I am launching a message board/forum powered by Google Drive. getforum.us
(Every 'workspace' is a Google Doc and all the documents attached are stored
on your Google Drive.) I would love feedback on the user experience and your
thoughts on the product.

How I can help: I can look at your product and use/review it for design and
features. I also know some html5 and frontend javascript stuff if you have
questions.

~~~
onli
Have a contact address?

Minor thing upfront: The Signin-Workflow. First, signing in with Google, ok.
Then, signing in again with Google into Forum? That didn't work, I tried it
multiple times, until I just waited a bit after the login and the forum
appeared by itself.

I'm behind a slow, flaky connection, but she seemed to be alright that moment.

~~~
taskstrike
hey I'm at admin@nimbusbase.com, thanks for the notice. I think there might be
some problems with our login, will look into it.

